# Hypothetical - Workmenscomp



## Canyonbc (Sep 5, 2007)

I have been wondering about this and figured this would be the place to ask. 

Its a hypothetical of course...but is realistic...

So your a single arborist, insured...and have years of experince...but you get your self a job that you need some help on so you want to hire on a couple of buddies for a couple days. 

Now you dont have workmenscomp because you are the only one in the business correct? 

Do you have to get it for your "new temp. workers" 

Not really wondering on insurance, even though i know that would be an issue more so just the workmanscomp...

Thanks everyone


----------



## woodchux (Sep 5, 2007)

One way that you can cover them with WC is to hire your buddies through a temp service. Send them down to the temp agency, get them on the books there. Then hire them through the temp agency and they will be covered. It will cost you a few extra dollars per hour, but they handle payroll and WC. Usually the agency will just draw the payroll out of your bank account.


----------



## TreeServiceMana (Sep 5, 2007)

You can hire a payroll company to handle employees as well. If you decide to go down that route make sure the payroll company handles the workers comp (most do). Find out what rates you're being charged for the workers comp first so you can factor that expense into your estimates. It can be pretty high in some area. Expect anywhere from 25% to 40% (of your payroll) depending on your state.


----------



## Justice (Sep 5, 2007)

Not sure about your state but in Jersey you get a workcomp policy on a "if any" basis at state minimum policy premium. You can cover yourself as well on the policy if you want, even as a business owner. Therefore it covers anyone you hire. Works perfectly for your situation.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang...want to first thank everyone who has replied and given me this great infor...

i think treemana...might be able to help the best...because he is in my state...actually you are a hour south of me...

so again thanks everyone


----------



## TreeServiceMana (Sep 6, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Dang...want to first thank everyone who has replied and given me this great infor...
> 
> i think treemana...might be able to help the best...because he is in my state...actually you are a hour south of me...
> 
> so again thanks everyone



_Cook, Disharoon & Greathouse_ is an insurance broker based out of Oakland. Give them a call and ask for Jeff Poole. He will be able to answer any insurance questions you have. He handles the insurance for a lot of tree service companies in our area. Phone is 510-437-1900.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 6, 2007)

Sweet.

Thanks for the name and number, i will be giving him a call.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

TreeServiceMana

Wanted to thank you...i gave Jeff a call and he has given me alot of advice, and helped alot

thanks for the number


----------

